# Warning! From Another Forum



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

*I have copied this from another forum. I do not think anything like his could happen on here but please be aware on other forums you may use.*

It has come to our attention that a scammer is targeting internet forums that have classified areas. Please read this carefully and DO NOT become a victim of such criminals.

Basically, the scammer is watching the classified sections and waiting for someone to make an offer on an item, which is then refused by the seller. The scammer then registers with a user name almost identical to that of the seller and simply adds a full stop, underscore, or similar.

A PM is then sent to the prospective buyer suggesting a change of heart, accepting the offer, asking for payment and sending bank details. The forum concerned has handed over all this information to the police and hopefully this individual will be stopped, BUT that doesnâ€™t mean someone else wonâ€™t try the same thing. The scammer in this case used all manner of free internet hotspots so itâ€™s easy to see how it can be done. People have already been caught out and we donâ€™t want a member of TP to be the next one.

We do what we can by way of protecting members â€" no PM access for new registrations, classifieds only viewable to members and so on â€" but we cannot restrict everything, so please do not fall for anything like this.


----------



## moggi1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up..


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Do people actually get away with that? Aren't most offers made by PM not in public? I suggest that people only discuss deals in private, that should help. Also maybe the mods can look out for overtly similarly named members joining up....


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I think that most Mods, on most forums would keep an eye out for this sort of scam. Shame that this post can't be kept in the Mod's area as it just advertises this method of scam when its out here in the open. But then again, if it wasn't out here we wouldn't be able to warn other forums. 

Thanks for posting, I've moved it on to a couple of other places.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's one reason the mod/ admin team introduced the 50 post rule for posting in the sales forum on TWF/RLT. :wink1:

Edited for forgetting this forum is funded by RLT.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

The 50 post ruling can be frustrating for some but it is stories like this that make you understand why we need it. Thanks to mods as well for their continued vigilance. :yahoo:


----------



## shoestring (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the warning, i can see why you have the 50 postings before you can get into the sales posts, its there for our protection


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

There was also an issue recently when a new seller appeared on another watch forum (which didn't have a 50 post rule in their sales area).

This user had the same username and location as somebody who had a good reputation on a number of other watch forums, and offered some very desirable watches at good prices (cheap enough to be a bargain, but not so cheap as to arouse suspicions).

To cut a long story short, it was a scam and this person had nothing to do with the reputable seller (other than using the same username).

(I can provide further details, but am not sure whether it's acceptable to mention other watch forums by name here ...)


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Philz, it's really something I wouldn't think about checking in all honesty... definitely will from now on.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

On one of the forums I visit which is linked to computers, to access the classifieds you have to have 250 posts and have been a member for 6 months, so 50 posts is very reasonable.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Just goes to show reputation is all important, because in reality we probably know very little about the seller we do business with...

Thanks to the mods and everyone else for their efforts


----------



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for letting us all know as it keeps us on our toes to be aware when were buying an also selling items!!

I think the 50 post rule is an excellent way of weeding out the scammers but also it can be frustrating as I have my fingers an toes crossed that an item for sale of waterproof trousers won't have been sold by the time I finally reach 50 as they would be excellent for fishing but I fully understand the rules.

I certainly have to admit I would not be a happy bunny if I was scammed so thanks again for the heads up


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

It's good to see such information being shared.

My biggest problem is the lack of enforcement in this particular area. (Generaly speaking)

The police are pretty much hopeless when it comes to things like this. ( to a certain extent anyway )

Especialy in Ireland.

If I walked into a police station here and tried to file a complaint about an online scam they would probably just laugh in my face.

Coppers here have s**t for brains, well most of them anyway.

Real pesant country boys who dont know their **** from their elbow, sad to say but true.

Anyhow a scammer can be hard to trace, we all know this,

IP address's are the biggest give away.

But if using the internet in a cafe, being detected at home can be avoided.

We all know also how simple it is to set up and immitate certain accounts and details.

It's not rocket science after all.

Fake accounts, few pictures taken here and there from other sites on the net to advertise their so called goods, offshore bank accounts outside of our governments duristriction so they can collect their money.

(and can't be identified due to certain stupid laws)

It's pretty straight forward.

Last week someone tried to scam me.

I had one of my watches up for sale on a Irish website.

Got an eMail saying that she was very interested.

(I could tell from her grammar and spelling that he/she was foreign)

Anyway she says to send a money request from my paypal account to hers.

Which I did, I sent the money request to the details she provided me with.

I waited and waited, I was patient! And a day later she wrote to me saying the money had been deducted from her account that could I please send on the goods.

She/he was trying to convince me that the money from one paypal account to another takes time and that it was one the way and if I could please just send on the item.

(for anyone who's reading and isn't familiar with paypal, paypal payments go through instantaniously)

The address she provided was somewere in Nigeria, I knew then straight away "SCAM".

I just wrote back and said what kind of f***ing idiot do you take me for.

Money transfers from paypal are instantanious.

C****'s like you should be shot, now F*** off and don't be wasting my time.

Havn't had a relpy since.

That's the joys of it.

If I were talented enough in computers. I would personaly track this one down and do damage.

(because let's face it nobody else is going to)

I feel for everyone out there that does get scammed, but when it get's personal and someone tries this on you.

It's quite insulting, having all sorts of scum let into our country, bringing disease and poverty, convicted felons etc. . .

Sponging off our social welfare systems, scamming our people.

Im all in for decent citizens who come willing to contribute to society,

But when someone tries something like this to me on my own soil and their the ones playing away from home.

Let's just say I wouldn't think twice about taking action.

People think just because we are tolerent this means that we are weak! "WRONG"

Ireland theese days has become a mecca for scum and grime.

Our goverments incompetence is realy shining through.

And you know the worst thing about it.

No one does "F**K ALL"

I grew up in France from a young age and if the government over their tried pulling any sort of decieving strokes like our government here in Ireland did.

Their would be absolute holy war, the country would be on lock down costing them millions by the day.

Which would force them to listen and resolve the matter.

But here nobody does a thing, the people are not willing to stand and fight together with coordinated strikes and protest's and actualy do somthing about the situation.

It's appauling.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

That must have been the AV forum?

still does not stop "Long term scammers" that build up a good reputation amongst the MANY different user names over a year or two. then lands a good "Big Fish" On one forum a "big cheese" who was so proud that he knew who to trust would send out valuable watches before cleared funds etc. He got well and truly stung .

Its all too easy these days.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I often wonder why these scammers, thinkers up of simple processes that facilitate the movement of money from somebody else's pocket, to theirs, don't set up legitimate businesses. :huh:


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

I tried to sell / trade once I got to the 50 post mark.... still no 'dice' I guess the users on this forum want to get to know me a little bit better... fair enough!! Even though I'm well known on other reputable forums like TRF and Time..., I guess it is only fair that 'we new members' contribute a bit before 'offloading' all our wares to the forum members.... with that in mind anyone needs a... one owner lady driven on weekends only.......... :stop: LOL


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

I have only just joined the forum, and certainly have no intention of leaping in to sell items. But what about if i see a watch that i would like to buy, to feed my growing addiction , i am assuming that i cannot do it? I have read the sales rules but could not see the answer to this one, mind you i could be having "senior" moments.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

fernface said:


> I have only just joined the forum, and certainly have no intention of leaping in to sell items. But what about if i see a watch that i would like to buy, to feed my growing addiction , i am assuming that i cannot do it? I have read the sales rules but could not see the answer to this one, mind you i could be having "senior" moments.


I think a lot of 'new' members miss the fact that this is firstly and foremost a discussion forum. The forum is provided to discuss amongst friends watch related topics. The sales forum is a by-product of this group of friends getting together. If you look at it from this point of view you'll see that it's worth joining in. After all, no discussion forum will work if all people do is pop on, buy a watch then bugger off again.


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, thanks for the warning. Prewarned is prearmed, and all that.


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

feenix said:


> fernface said:
> 
> 
> > I have only just joined the forum, and certainly have no intention of leaping in to sell items. But what about if i see a watch that i would like to buy, to feed my growing addiction , i am assuming that i cannot do it? I have read the sales rules but could not see the answer to this one, mind you i could be having "senior" moments.
> ...


Thanks for that, no i agree entirely, it is the same on the Photography forum of which i am a member.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

I learned loads from my 50 first posts, great way to get invloved in the forum.

Lookin forward to my next 50.


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

deffo thanks for the heads up.


----------

